# Amplificador de corriente para motorcillo dc



## gustiavon (Jun 15, 2006)

Mi duda es la siguiente:
He hecho un PID analógico para mover un motor DC (de esos para juguetes), pero el problema es q la salida del PID no tiene la corriente suficiente para poder mover el motor (es muy muy pequeña), y por consiguiente tampoco tensión, porque la corriente casi es 0, y al conectarle el motor, la tensión también me pasa a 0.
Querría saber si existe alguna forma de aumentar esta corriente, como algún amplificador de corriente q por lo menos me de 0.5A q es mas o menos los q chupa el motorcillo.
¿De que forma lo podría hacer? ¿Existen ya hechos?

Un saludo


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 15, 2006)

si añadiendo a la salida del operacional un transistor tipo bd437.
normalmente se utiliza un operacional no inversor de ganacia unitaria esa configuracion que pose un cable .
Un transistor PNP y una resistencia en el colector


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 15, 2006)

me parece que me equivocado de transistor, el pnp es el bd438 si no me equivoco


----------



## zaiz (Jun 21, 2006)

También así:


 (no tomes en cuenta los que sean puntos):

..................................................o...6 volts
..................................................|
..................................................| +
................................................./ \
................................................| o|...motor
................................................ \ /  -
....----------------......270 ohms......| c
....|..circuito......|....a 1/2 watt...|./
....|...................|-----/\/\/\---b---|.......Transistor npn
....|..integrado..|......................|.\.....Tip29 o equivalente
....----------------...........................v
...................................................| e
.................................................-----
...................................................--
....................................................-


----------



## gustiavon (Jun 23, 2006)

No se como poner los transistores que me decís en la salida del PID. 
Os voy a explicar un poco la idea de mi  PID analógico. Además os adjunto el diseño de mi PID.
El PID  analógico es para una aplicación donde quiero regular la luz dentro de una caja. Al RESTADOR le llega la señal de la referencia que quiera (luz que quiera dentro de la caja) y la tensión de un sensor de luz. La resta de ambos lo envío al PID que será el encargado de que en el cajón siempre haya la misma cantidad de luz, moviendo un motorcillo de corriente continua (el motor le saque del Futaba 3003, servomotor para robots, coches de radiofrecuencia, etc.…le modifique y le quite el circuito de control). Lo que quiero es q el PID me de una señal o negativa o positiva para q me mueva el motor hacia un lado o hacia otro, pero a la salida del PID no  tengo la corriente suficiente para mover el motor. Este motor ya se mueve con 1V y consume más o menos 0.3 A o menos. Y aun así no se si el PID me puede dar señales positivas  y negativas para mover el motor hacia un lado o hacia otro .
¿Me podéis aclarar si esto de puede conseguir? ¿Y también como pongo la configuración de transistores en mi diseño?

Gracias  y un saludo


----------

